# Fs: 125 gallon tank and black stand with some equipment



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi so I am selling my beloved 125 gallon tank as I cannot have it with me in my new home... : (
this is a good conditioned 125 gallon tank I got with the stand from a friend of Charles a fish guru haha.
Anyways what's included!

The tank and 2 glass lids (one has large chip on it)
A black stand with storage space and 3 doors
2 large sponge filters
1 300 watt heater
some ornaments and colored gravel

Asking for $200 cash and also have some fish FS: in a recent post! Maybe we can work out a bundle deal!

Link to fish post: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...bster-white-fish-not-sure-what-species-30246/

Link to video: FS 125 gallon tank AND FISH - YouTube

ALSO a 30inch sony tv for $20: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/ele/3107912763.html

PRICE CHANGE TO $200 NEED THIS TANK GONE ITS 6 FEET 18INCHES HEIGHT AND 1 FOOT WIDE


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

pictures added bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Pending!!!!!!!!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

im interested


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

tank hasn't been sold yet! the pending buyer did not have a vehicle large enough for the tank! this is a 6 foot long tank!


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Daily bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this tank is a long 6 foot tank!


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Price change bump $200 obo going no lower need this tank gone asap.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump price change


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump tank is 6 feet long 18 inches height and 1 foot wide.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

spadez said:


> Bump tank is 6 feet long 18 inches height and 1 foot wide.


That doesnt sound like a 125g tank, sounds more like 65-70g, 125gs are 72"x18"x24".


----------



## moni9521 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats a 135 gallon footprint


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i will pay $200 for it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you sure about the dimensions? At 12" wide, its only a 67g based on L x W x H / 231.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

Tank is gone... thanks y'all.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah thats about right 67 gallons is what i got too...


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Are you sure about the dimensions? At 12" wide, its only a 67g based on L x W x H / 231.


----------

